# a good place like livefoods in the US



## hortus (Nov 6, 2005)

i need to find a good place like the UK live foods in the US

im sorry but overseas shipping prices are insain


----------



## hortus (Nov 6, 2005)

or maybe just a us based location that sells good media

im having no problems with my mix so far except that it smells like old mashed potatoes (go figure ) someone said other media stinks less if commercially made


----------



## Rick (Nov 6, 2005)

HA! Thats why I tell people not to make their own because it will stink  There is no reason why you would need to buy anything overseas in regards to food or medium. I buy medium from www.carolina.com and I get my crickets from wormman.com This medium doesn't stink at all.


----------



## hortus (Nov 6, 2005)

i got my flies from worm man

but sadly i cant find my way around on the carolina site to find any fly media

lol dont celebate just yet rick the smell isnt even noticable if im not messing with the flies half the time i only smell it when i blow into the jar (probably better not to ask) haha


----------



## hortus (Nov 6, 2005)

hah omg i opened up my one with the commercial media and it smells too just not as bad

but then again its only a 20th of the size of the home made one

but i think i figred out one of the problems i had

your suposed to let it kinda half way dry out then add the yeast (dry stuff stinks less) next time i make me a batch ima add food coloring to it


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 6, 2005)

There are many links in "other feedback" section where you can find all sort of mantis food.

here are a few of them

http://reptilefood.com/reptilefood/default.asp

http://grubco.com/

http://www.livecrickets.com/

http://www.americancricketranch.com/


----------



## Rick (Nov 6, 2005)

Here is a link to the medium sold by carolina.com I use it and recommend it.

https://www2.carolina.com/webapp/wcs/stores...C81%7C989%7C449


----------



## hortus (Nov 6, 2005)

awsome thanks

are you suposed to be a teacher to order from there?


----------



## Rick (Nov 6, 2005)

No, you can order from them. I do.


----------

